# HGVC Washington, D.C. book for June 1, 2016 and later



## presley (May 9, 2016)

Elites can book one week earlier than normal club members.
Copy/past from my email:

Be among the first to experience the historic wonders and modern marvels of our nation’s capital from the comfort of our new urban property, The District by Hilton Club in Washington, D.C.

Here you’ll find the perfect combination of luxury and convenience, with top-tier accommodations surrounded by the bustling Georgetown and DuPont Circle neighborhoods; just minutes from the area’s quaint cobblestone streets, historic homes, and trendy shopping, dining and nightlife scenes.

As a Club Member with Elite status, you have the ability to make your reservations here before many other Club Members. Book your stay today for preferred check-in dates starting as early as June 1, 2016.

Retreat to our spacious 1- or 2-bedroom suites with nicely equipped kitchenettes and generously sized living and dining areas. You’ll also enjoy cosmopolitan amenities later this summer, including a heated indoor pool and spa, and 24-hour fitness center.

Take a deep dive into our nation’s rich history at the dozens of museums and national galleries throughout D.C. Catch a play in Foggy Bottom’s art district. Grab a casual or white-tablecloth dinner followed by a visit to one of the city’s world-renowned jazz and blues venues. Canoe the Potomac, stroll along the National Mall, or tour the U.S. Capitol building.

Whether you’re looking to disconnect or plug in to all Washington, D.C. has to offer, The District by Hilton Club is your starting point for it all.

Contact a Club Counselor today to book your travel dates by calling toll-free from the U.S. and Canada at 877-448-2354 or worldwide at 407-722-3186. Our team is ready to assist you Monday-Thursday from 8:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. EST and Friday-Saturday from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. EST.

Secure your dates today! The Club Reservations Window will open to all Hilton Grand Vacations Club Members starting May 16, 2016.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 9, 2016)

We are not elite but received a similar message a week ago that W. 57th owners can book DC as of May 1 for June or later.  

I called and they said W. 57 Owners have 10 days in advance to book before they open it up to club.  Counselor said W. 57 owners can book 9 months out and the points values are "not bad like Grand Waikikian" e.g. DC is 930/1860 per night platinum season and 720/1440 per night for a 1 Bdrm.  

YMMV.  It is nice to see some perks for the premium we paid for W. 57 relative to the rest of the system.

I agree that the term "Hilton Club" is very confusing.


----------



## buzglyd (May 9, 2016)

I wonder if these urban "Club" locations (not counting the original RTU Hilton Club) will have a different set of rules for Club owners at various locations?

Kind of like a brand within a brand.


----------



## Dojan123 (May 9, 2016)

When will they open to the rest of us? I just booked hotel rooms for June in DC. Would loved to use my HGV points instead of my Hilton Honors. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jehb2 (May 9, 2016)

I found this website with photos.  Be sure to scroll down.

http://www.hotels-rates.com/hotels_reservations/property/245421/

A 1bdrm is 7,200 points
A 2bdrm is 14,400 points


----------



## buzglyd (May 9, 2016)

The location is excellent. Easy walk to Georgetown and other attractions.


----------



## presley (May 10, 2016)

Dojan123 said:


> When will they open to the rest of us? I just booked hotel rooms for June in DC. Would loved to use my HGV points instead of my Hilton Honors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



According to the last line in the email, you can book beginning May 16th.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (May 16, 2016)

Today is May 16th, but I can't see it yet.  Will check again tomorrow.


----------



## SmithOp (May 16, 2016)

MikeinSoCal said:


> Today is May 16th, but I can't see it yet.  Will check again tomorrow.


You will have to call in to book, no way it's going to show up for online booking IMO.

Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY using Tapatalk


----------



## jehb2 (May 17, 2016)

I called in on Monday, May 16 and made a reservation.  It requires more points then I'm use to but I didn't mind this time.  I already had hotel reservations, but now we have a suite instead of a room, a better location, and nicer accommodations.  

The other big plus is since its part of Embassy Suites we still get the free cook-to-order breakfast.

And Presley thank you so much for this information.  This is the only place I have heard about the new DC timeshare.


----------



## jehb2 (May 17, 2016)

MikeinSoCal said:


> Today is May 16th, but I can't see it yet.  Will check again tomorrow.



If you don't want to pay the phone reservation fee, make a reservation on line at any resort then have that reservation changed to the District by Hilton Club.  Just make sure the reservation you make is months from one so that you don't incur any penalties (changes less than 30 or 31 days from checkin)


----------



## thewildings (Jun 12, 2016)

*Thanks for Washington D.C. Information*

Is there a list of all of these type hidden properties anywhere or is this the first one?


----------



## holdaer (Jun 13, 2016)

thewildings said:


> Is there a list of all of these type hidden properties anywhere or is this the first one?



HGVC is doing a HORRIBLE job listing new properties on their website.  They listed their Tuscany property early, as well as, Grand Islander.  Now, it appears everyone at HGVC is on vacation.

Hidden resorts are listed on page 13 and 14 of the club rules document listing resorts that qualify for elite if purchased through hgvc:

http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/content/1Rules-ENG-Rev050416.pdf

Hidden Properties:

Washington DC:             The District by HC
Hilton Head Island, SC:  Ocean Oak by HGVC
Orlando, FL:                  Las Palmeras by HGVC
New York, NY:               The Residences by HC

Hilton hotel website, not HGVC, is already taking online reservations at The District and Las Palmeras.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 13, 2016)

holdaer said:


> Hilton hotel website, not HGVC, is already taking online reservations at The District and Las Palmeras.



I called HGVC and made a reservation for the District.


----------



## holdaer (Jun 13, 2016)

jehb2 said:


> I called HGVC and made a reservation for the District.



Correct, we can also call and make reservations at Las Palmeras.  However, is it that difficult to load these destinations in Revolution and the new system?

Hilton hotel website figured out how to load available rooms for the The District and Las Palmeras.  

I just thought that the HGVC websites would have the same views and abilities to book reservations.  I'm not sure why members still have to call into customer service to make reservations at these destinations that are already up and running.


----------



## Helios (Jun 14, 2016)

I wonder if DC will be as hard to reserve as the NY properties?


----------



## Wexflyer (Aug 25, 2016)

It is now late August. Am I correct in thinking that this Washington property and the other "hidden" properties are still hidden?


----------



## alphatangomike (Sep 6, 2016)

Does anyone here know how we can book the D.C. club? Why is this not showing up in the resorts list?


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 6, 2016)

alphatangomike said:


> Does anyone here know how we can book the D.C. club? Why is this not showing up in the resorts list?


What did hgvc say to you when you called and asked them?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## alphatangomike (Sep 6, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> What did hgvc say to you when you called and asked them?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Why should I have to waste my time calling them when they have a functioning website?

It's not hard to update their site with availability (since the regular Hilton.com site is up to date with this information). I'm annoyed by the fact that HGVC seems to care more about selling to the public than catering to their members. (the same goes for other HGVC properties - I.e. available if you pay cash via Hilton.com, but not available for HGVC members using points).


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 6, 2016)

alphatangomike said:


> Why should I have to waste my time calling them when they have a functioning website?
> 
> It's not hard to update their site with availability (since the regular Hilton.com site is up to date with this information). I'm annoyed by the fact that HGVC seems to care more about selling to the public than catering to their members. (the same goes for other HGVC properties - I.e. available if you pay cash via Hilton.com, but not available for HGVC members using points).


Ok, so then I guess you won't be staying there. That is showing them who the boss is.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 6, 2016)

I booked it on Hilton dot com.

They had a intro rate that was fantastic for DC and I used my Citi Prestige which gives me a statement credit for the fourth night.


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 6, 2016)

alphatangomike said:


> Why should I have to waste my time calling them when they have a functioning website?
> 
> (Snip)



Because they don't. They have a shitty website. That's why our club fee is so low, LOL. They can't afford to maintain it.:hysterical:


----------



## alphatangomike (Sep 7, 2016)

alexadeparis said:


> Because they don't. They have a shitty website. That's why our club fee is so low, LOL. They can't afford to maintain it.:hysterical:



I beg to differ. With increasing maintenance fees (and every other fee increase), plus the cost of full retail sales, they have more than enough $ to provide what I deem to be a basic level of service to their members. 

It's almost as if they go out of their way to ensure that their members receive a less than desirable level of service.


----------

